# Terrariummans 10 gallon dart frog diary.



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone.
I am in the making of my 10 gallon dart frog tank. Pics will be up in a few min. Its going to house 2 D. azureus dart frogs. One male and one female. The frogs arent going to be going in for a while. I dont have the dart frogs yet. Im probably going to get them in a few months. That will give me time to study and read a lot more about them and ready how to breed fruit flys, ect.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

The tank is going to have a water feature. Here are some pics of the empty 10 gallon tank.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the coco fiber drying up on the sun on top of cardboard.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the foam i used for the back round.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the rocks for the drainage system.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the pump im going to use for the water feature.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the water feature. Its a little stream.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the back round that i just put foam and coco fiber on. 
















Tell me what you think! :mrgreen:


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic i just took and now i lightly tapped off the coco fiber. You can see a lot of the foam LOL. Im probably going to go to the store and get some brown, black or gray silicone and put it all over the foam and then put coco fiber on top of that. That should work much better.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is another pic i just took. I cut it to the size i need it to be.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

looks pretty cool so far,i like the stream. Although i think ten gallons is too small for two adult azureus. Especially with a water feature in the tank. just not enough ground space in my opinion.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

johnnymo said:


> looks pretty cool so far,i like the stream. Although i think ten gallons is too small for two adult azureus. Especially with a water feature in the tank. just not enough ground space in my opinion.


Ok. Do you think one will work? Will it get lonely if i keep one?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is how the tank looks like right now.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice tank, i have asked joshs fogs before about 2 of the same frog and they said it was ok.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i aksed if 2 could fit in a 10 gal.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i aksed if 2 could fit in a 10 gal.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Two azureus would be alright in there for a couple months if they were froglets, but adults would definitely need something larger than a ten gallon... 

Lookin' good so far, keep us updated


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

yea, even one would need something bigger than a ten. Im sure one azureus could *surivive* but i doubt it would *thrive*. it would be like keeping a really active dog locked in a bathroom. my example is kinda harsh but is essentially the same thing.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

johnnymo said:


> yea, even one would need something bigger than a ten. Im sure one azureus could *surivive* but i doubt it would *thrive*. it would be like keeping a really active dog locked in a bathroom. my example is kinda harsh but is essentially the same thing.


Then what kind can i keep in there?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few more pics. There is a black net on top of the rocks.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics that i just took. The silicone is drying up on where the tube is to the water fall.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

its looking great thanks for the pics


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

i dont know how you feel about small frogs but imitators are great frogs. They were my first frog and alot of peoples favorites. I think you can find them at shows priced for about 40 dollars or around that range. I think leucs are an ok choice also for a ten but im not sure. Vents are a good choice for that size..


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

nice updated pics. keep them coming. i made my stream out of pvc pipe and black silicone but now i kinda wish i siliconed stones into it to make it look more natural.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. I just tested out the stream and everything is working a ok! Pics will be up in a few min. 8)


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are pics of the stream!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good. A ten may be a little small for an Azureus, as people have said. You could go with imitators or vents, but they're rather small, which could be worrisome for your first frogs. If you got them, you'd want to plant it rather heavily so you have a good canopy since they'll use the whole tank. A vert would have been ideal for them, but I think that horizontal will work well enough.

A pair of leucs would probably be okay in a 10. I've got my leucs in a 10 vert right now (temporary housing until their 29 is ready) and they're doing quite well. They use the whole tank and I'm getting clutches of eggs every 7 to 10 days.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks! Here are some more pics. I filled it up with more coco fiber.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of how the tank looks now! Added some plants!
































































Here are some close up pics of the carpet plant.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

My friend lives like 3 houses away from me and he too started a dart frog tank. So me and him are thinking of this, i get one frog and he gets one. I get a female and he gets a male. So when spring times come or whenever mating time is we put them in one tank and let them have babys ect. Then i or he takes his frog back to his tank and we divide up the babys. So if they have 10 he gets 5 and i get 5. Then we raise them and sell them. What dos everyone think? I dont know witch ones to get imitators, leucs, or Vents. Ill talk to him about this.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some update shots of the tank. Tell me what you think!


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

you could do that,up to you. But if you wanted you both could keep a breeding pair in your tank. Ten gallons is large enough for two.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

johnnymo said:


> you could do that,up to you. But if you wanted you both could keep a breeding pair in your tank. Ten gallons is large enough for two.


What kind of breeding pair then?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can i keep this kind of plant in my tank? It looks cool.
















I put my hand near it so you can see what the size is.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Which way looks better? (the plant thats in the middle, where dos it look beast at?) Pic #1, #2,#3, #4 or #5?








































My mom and dad said i should sell it and then build another and another and keep selling them, like a business. But i really dont want to sell this set up lol. What do you guys, gals think i should do?


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

by breeding pair i meant you could keep like a male and female imitator or a male and female vent. maybe leuc? So that way you dont have to keep on trading with your freind to get some breeding action going on. Its also best for the frogs if they are not constantly getting switched out between tanks.

as far as selling tanks. once again up to you but half the fun of dendros is building habitats. You may not find that many people who want to buy pre made vivariums.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking Good so Far.

Just relax and let it grow in More


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

nice touch with the fuschias!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

wow nice viv i hope mine comes out like that.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

the fushia and cyclamen will not do well long term. I would put philodendron in there instead.

You will need some dead leaves and coco huts for the frogs to hide. I am not a fan of "carpet" tanks because the frogs have no shelter.

I would consider buying P. terribilis, P. bicolor, or D. auratus. I've known quite a few people to keep those choices in a ten gallon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Why wont the fushia and cyclamen do well? I am going to get a coco hut for the dart frogs and im going to add some more plants for the frog to hide in.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Should i add a air pump so it can pump air into the viv? Or i dont need to?


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

an air pump isaint neccisary, They'll get enough fresh air when you open to feed or mist, no need for the pump.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I would also like to add, I agree with some of the posters about auratus,

They were my first frog, I have experiance with other herps but never with any amphibians before(besides catching them as a kid, and gathering egg clutches and raiseing them up) and i can honestly say that they have been one of the easiest herps i have owned,

I would highly recomend them, My original 2 did very well in a 10g. I have since moved them into a 20 high tanks, but a pair should do very well in a 10g.

I also think that moveing around your darts from your tank to your friends tank and vice versa to be a bad idea, just get a pair of your own, There not like leos where you can just drop em in and then its wam bam thank you mam.

Good luck, make sure to get your FF cultures down before any frogs.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

TheDoc said:


> I would also like to add, I agree with some of the posters about auratus,
> 
> They were my first frog, I have experiance with other herps but never with any amphibians before(besides catching them as a kid, and gathering egg clutches and raiseing them up) and i can honestly say that they have been one of the easiest herps i have owned,
> 
> ...


Ok. Im going to get the FF cultures going first. How many cultures do you think i would need for a pair of full grown auratus


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

It depends on how prolific your cultures are, what media you use, what flys your useing etc,

I personally use ed's media,and feed out wingless melanos, and when i had just the 2 i would make one culture weekly, I probally should have been makeing 2 weekly though to be on the safe side, i never had any problems with just one a week, but if you do only one a week make sure you keep to the schedule and dont procrastinate. I however would recomend 2 a week just to be on the safe side, its beter to have 2 many then not enough.

I would also like to add that You should add some leaf litter to the tank, and a cocoa hut and petri dish, the frogs will deffinatly apreciate it. I started with no leaf litter. But since i have added it the frogs have become 10x as bold and they seem alot more active. I also have large peices of wood, i beleive its mopani, for them to hide under, and they seem to apreciate it. I had them in a more elaborite tank but now there just in a 20 with heavy leaf litter, a few coco huts, some large peices of wood, and for plants i just used pothos and creeping fig.

Goodluck


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of leaves should i use? Will oak leaves be fine for the tank? I got a VERY VERY large oak tree in the back yard, so i got TONS of oak leaves. I am going to put a coco hut in the tank.


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Oak and Magnolia seem to be the most poular used, make sure the tree that there comeing from is chemical free, and rinse thourghly, some bake there leaves, but a good rinse should be sufficiant, you may get some added micro fauna you werent expecting, but thats a good thing IMO.


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Curing and sealing the foam*

Hey...I thought foam had to be sealed before coming in contact with water...isn't this true?

Michael


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Dos anyone add any kind of ferts or any thing like that for the plants? Or they dont need it and will be fine in the coco fiber? How do you plant the plants that are on the back round? I just made a hole with a screw and stuck the plants in the wall. Will everything be fine or do i need to add ferts and make a bigger hole for the plants that are on the back round? Will miracle grow liquid stuff for all house plants work for the tank? I dont have any kind of frogs yet only plants.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

In My Tanks I use compost in addition to Eco-Earth. Also I have Earthworms in the soil. Leaf litter and plant material will decompose. Plus the Frog Poop will help. Wood lice will help speed the process. There are other insects that help in the decomp process.

I Would stay away from Man Made Fertilizer.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

So what can i use for my, this, set up?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update. I added some oak leaves that i got from my back yard.(yes, i did wash the leaves.)


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Great Terrarium*

Hey, Appreciate the updates....helps me to realize just how much terrarium development is a "process" both of imagination, possibility, and practicality. 

Thanks from a newbie who is just getting his feet wet....you helped me from getting them soaked.... :lol: 

Michael


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I am also still a newbie.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update of the tank.








Tell me what you think!


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Water level?*

From the pics which look great....it appears that your substrate is absorbing a good bit of the water..how are you going to handle this?

Michael


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Just keep topping off thats all. Will this work? The plants need nutrition to last a long time. So i was wondering if i can add my tank water? I do water changes every week on my freshwater heavily planted tank and just top off with that water? Will that work instead of tap water?


----------



## Thor (Nov 8, 2007)

*Idea*

I getting ready to put together a vivarium that uses an undertank tidepool with pump to circulate the water (false bottom) and any water features that I might add.

The idea is to pump the water in using hose from the pump to pvc connectors at the top of the tank. One pvc tube will go all the way to the bottom of the tank to circulate the water underneath, the overflow on the backside (higher than the intake tube on the other side) will allow the water to drop down through the tide pool, carbon, sponge, etc and back up through the pump.

I will also have a release valve on the pump to regulate pressure into the tank. From the pvc at the top I can add as many water features as I like (drip wall, waterfall, river, etc) without ever having to worry about overflow. 

With the pump and all other matter outside the tank....maintenance will be a breeze. Let you know what happens when I put it all together. Heater may be placed under the tank as well in the tide pool.

Michael


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is another update! I made a nice wooden house for the frogs. Tell me what you think!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice pics, nice tank, but you might whant to add more leaves those leaves (the ones in the pics) seem to collect in the water.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! Ok, ill add some more leaves. The good thing is that i only spent $15 on the tank so far.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

wow only that much where did you get everything then for that little. :shock:


----------



## redhawk (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, that looks a lot better with the greenery and the stream sides covered.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, the tank was like $3.50, i had a lighting fixture so i just got a bulb for plants and that was $6, and the coco fiber was $4. All the rest i had and got for free. Like the pump, some of the plants, river rocks, PVC pips, the foam and a few other things i all ready had.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

cool. the frogs and food will get you on price then.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

frogsoftheworld said:


> cool. the frogs and food will get you on price then.


Yup. Like 30 each for the frogs and + the shipping and the food stuff.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i would look for some one local who breeds PDF's. shipping so far i have found to be $30-50. local is better to since you can pick your frogs. food and shipping is cheapest at joshsfrogs.com but they dont have frogs for sale in winter. what are you planing on feeding your PDF's.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im going to feed them FF.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Which pic looks better? Pic 1 or Pic 2?(pic 2 has some wood.)


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

pic 2 is better. you should feed more than ff's maybe lesser wax worms, springtails, rice flour beetles, isopods (pillbugs).


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

frogsoftheworld said:


> pic 2 is better. you should feed more than ff's maybe lesser wax worms, springtails, rice flour beetles, isopods (pillbugs).


Ok. Im finished now. Now the only most important thing is to get the culters of fruit flies going and get the frogs.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Were did you get all your moss, wood, plants, and leaves? If you got it all from the wild, then the moss will die, because its terrestrial. It needs a warm and cool period to suvive (summer & winter). The wood will absorb water, and be very prone to mold, and fungus. Aswell as the leaves. 

Also anything that you bring in from outside, contains any parasites that just so happened to hitch a ride.


If you bought everything, then you're all set. But I learned my lesson on bringing stuff in from outside into a tropical terrarium.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I got the wood and moss from the wild.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Lookin real good dude. I rather not think about how much i spent on my 44g so far  same goes with my reef tank just buy and make sure the receipts are no where to be seen.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

mikee i agree on that...do it for the fun dont worry about money.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

hows it comeing keep us updated.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Everything is doing very good. Ill post a few pic tomorrow, have some new updates.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some update pics of the terrarium. I added some new plants and took away some plants. I also made some large holes in the back round and filled it up with coco fiber for the plants that are on the back round. I added some rabbit food fern. I also took away some of the carpet plant and added some leaves and some dried moss. I gave the leaves a nice 20 min boil.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

cool keep um comeing. then when your done let us know.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Is this true? Not to mention Great stuff is toxic if it isn't sealed. Someone said that on another forum.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i dont think it is but i have never used it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice and looks great for a smaller tank.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I got the potato flakes for the ffs. Now i just need to get the 32 oz cups and some ff culters.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of FF should i get? Im going to be getting baby frogs.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can anyone post a link to a site that sells 32oz cups for FF and FF culters and Repcal and Herptivite and coco huts and other supplies for dart frogs?


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

try joshsfrogs.com or edsflymeat.com. blackjungle.com should have the stuff you're looking for too.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

> try joshsfrogs.com or edsflymeat.com. blackjungle.com should have the stuff you're looking for too.


Beat me to it!

The viv looks nice by the way...


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

man i thought the same sites i was going to post them till i sall a page 7.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks everyone! This is the kind of frog im gana get. D. Auratus "Costa Rican". Im not sure if it looks exactly like this. i asked the guy to send me a few pics of them. Its one of them. Not sure.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

The bottom frog is the costa rican, top is a green and bronze. From what I hear Costa Rican's are the most outgoing of the auratus'


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

where are you getting your frogs from.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jumping right into it, eh? Hopefully you wont have any problems with your viv!!!

Auratus are great frogs. You'll like them.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, i got an update. I got a Digital Humidity and Temperature Monitor! Here are the features:
Measures temperature readings 32F to 122F +/-2f (0C to 50 C) +/-1.1C
Measures humidity readings between 20-95% +/-5%
Requires 1 AAA battery (not included)


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

When will the glass stop fogging up?


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

It probally wont without help,

Its my understanding that it happens because the temps are differant outside then inside, In my vivs i dont have ventilation or fans so mine stay pretty fogged most the day. It doesnt bug me, i usually just wipe the glass down if i have company comming over or if i really want to watch through the glass for a while.

The common ways of keeping glass clear is vents and fans, I dont use em so im sure someone that does could give you a beter idea of what to do, there are also quite a few tutorials that people have posted.

Good Luck


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I forgot to say, that it has a Min/Max Feature. 
1. Press the Max button to display the maximum temperature and humidity reading since the unit was last reset. "Max" will show on the LCD.
2. Press the Min button to display the minimum temperature and humidity reading since the unit was last reset. "Min" will show on the LCD.
3. In either Max or Min mode, press CLEAR button to reset the memory. The unit will begin to track the new MAX and MIN readings.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can Drosophila hydei sturtevant fly?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of the Digital Humidity and Temperature Monitor. 
















Tell me what you think!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Her is an up date pics of the tank.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

wow :shock:


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

How long should i leave the lights on my terrarium? There is no frogs in there. My friend also has a 10 gallon terrarium with plants and all that and he leaves his light on 24/7 and he too dosnt have frogs yet. Should i leave my lights on 24/7 for now?


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

> How long should i leave the lights on my terrarium? There is no frogs in there. My friend also has a 10 gallon terrarium with plants and all that and he leaves his light on 24/7 and he too dosnt have frogs yet. Should i leave my lights on 24/7 for now?


http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ours+light


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I do 12 on 12 off, Im pretty sure thats what most do, 24/7 seems like it would be good for plants, but its not, they need a day/night cycle as well.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

terrariumman said:


> Here is a pic of the Digital Humidity and Temperature Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using the same exact one since I set up my 10 gal almost a year ago and it's held up pretty well.

I took the clip off the back and glued two small suction cups to the face so I could stick it to the side of the glass.

I take mine out about once a month, wipe it down, sit it in front of a small fan, and let it sit for about 8 hours and make sure it registers close to the one I have in a dry part of my house.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Dude, check your Photobucket. Looks like you exceeded your limit!!!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I know. All the photos are going to start working on December 1


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Iv ONLY spent $15.80 so far.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

when you getting the frogs


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im not 100% sure when.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of where my terrarium is. Can anyone guess whats in the card board box on the very bottom?


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

FRUIT FLIES! Is it?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

il go wit it used to be a jiffy steamer. but i think it olds suplies and bugs.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

MonopolyBag said:


> FRUIT FLIES! Is it?


YOU GOT IT RIGHT!!! CONGRATS!! LOL.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update pic.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

ummm thats a real interesting stand you got there. You do know they sell tank stands right? lol just messing with ya. I like the giant picture of the FF made me laugh


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! LOL.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some updates!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of FFs should i get?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

mells for most frogs hydie are good for large older frogs.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info! Dos anyone have a Culture or two of Drosophila hydei they can give me for free? Ill pay shipping.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

sorry got none havent even got a tank or frogs yet. i 2-3 weeks i will have it all.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of what i did to the box. I made some holes so air can go in and out and i can only put 15 42 oz bottles with coffeey filters on top for the FFs. Tell me what u think!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of the new mosses i got today. Im going to put it on the coco fiber later today. Tell me what you think!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice like te moss what type.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!!  I rescaped the terrarium today.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

i can tell you right now that moss wont survive =\

I've tried what *looks* to be the same moss several times, and was disappointed each time.

By the way, 15 FF cultures will feed about a million frogs. You'll probably only need to do one every week in a series of 4 weeks. (after the 4th week, toss the oldest culture & start over)


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww. Ok. So ill need like 5-8 FF cultures right?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

What kind of mosses can i keep in my tank?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

try kyoto, java,fern,spangum (sorry about spelling), other tropical mosses, even black jungle moss wen they get it.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks!!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some update pics of the tank. Tell me what you think!


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of viny plant is that in the back right corner? Your tank looks great so far btw! 

Ross


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

kwazarr said:


> What kind of viny plant is that in the back right corner? Your tank looks great so far btw!
> 
> Ross


I dont know lol. My friend gave me some and i put it in the tank. Thanks!!


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Add way more leaf litter, less dirt. Frogs don't like dirt.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

lots of leaves and moss, even lfsm (long fiber sphagnum moss). the dirt sticks to their skin and can cause problems.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

That soil looks pretty wet... Are you doing anything to keep it less saturated? If not, I think you'll find yourself ripping the tank apart in a few weeks.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i noticed that to add some leca or coco fiber under the substare


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Its not dirt, its coco fiber


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

add more then it shouldnt be that wet.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Ill add some more and ill add some more leaves.


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great, will be a nice tank once it fills in in a couple of months.

-Yidso


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!! Yeah.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

You could also mix some sterilized landscaping sand into your soil to promote better drainage. I find that adding 1 part sand to every 2-3 parts coco fibre works fairly well!

Ross


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

you could try silica sand or perlite. i have never heard perlite bieng used before so lets see what people say.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im not going to mix it up with sand.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I dont think his problem is drainage, I think it's because his substrate is touching the water. You're going to have to do something about that or you'll experience plant rot & eventually substrate rot. Not a good thing.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

From what I've read from many different viv-related hobbies (geckos, frogs, etc), many people have advised against using perlite. Many of those animals can swallow them unintentionally when going after food and their digestive tracts can become impacted. I'm not sure if that's been a similar concern for PDF's (might not be for certain thumbnails, as they might not be able to swallow it), but I'd be worried about larger terrestrial frogs. I'm curious as to what our more experienced froggers out there have to say about this! 

Ross.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some update pics of the tank. I added some more leaves. I washed the leaves and boiled them. Tell me what you think!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

nice just so you know the more leaves the happier the frogs.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

2 aurutas or 2 luecs would be good i their.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info everyone!! Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

so how much have you spent so far, what frogs are you getting, and when are you getting your pdf's


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Iv spent around $12-$15. But the frogs are going to be like $50+ for both.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im probably going to get them for Christmas from my mom and dad.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i am getting money for my b-day which is on the 5 so around the 8-9 i should have my tank and frogs


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice. Why are you going to get the frogs so early? Isn't it better to wait like 3 weeks at least?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

the tank is already 1-2 months old.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh. Ok.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can you PM me the link to your tank diary if you have one plz?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

dont have one will post pics once i get frogs though. O.K


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a video of the terrarium. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

how old are you. i pictured you around 17, but sounds likes kids in the background. i cant hear what you are saying in the video, but otherwise good vid


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Im 14. The voices you heard in the back round was a movie LOL. I didnt say anything. Thanks!!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

im 15 going on16 in 2days and a few hours left of today. nice tank how much do you have saved up. i have 125 so far and b-day should bring in more.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Cool. Nice. Thanks. I only have $10. LOL. I HAD $50 but is spent it LOL. Nice!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I wont need to buy the frogs. Im going to get them on Christmas from my mom and dad.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

cool, i didnt want to wait that long. 

......what is your avatar suposed to be i cant see it.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have a avatar. I need to find one. Hey, can you give me that avatar that you had the one with the frog dancing or something like that lol?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

terrariumman said:


> Cool. Nice. Thanks. I only have $10. LOL. I HAD $50 but is spent it LOL. Nice!


Now i have $30.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

i lost it let me look for it.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

here http://minigifs.no.sapo.pt/keroppi2.gif


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

terrariumman said:


> Im 14.


Good to see you doing something positive with your time. Nice tank too. Keep building!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> terrariumman said:
> 
> 
> > Im 14.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me any good plants i could put in there and will look good in my tank? If you do can you tell me what kind and where i should place it.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

any thing from joshsfrogs or springvalley should do, their links are in the sponsor page.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have any mushrooms or any fungus growing. But in the beginning it had some hairy white fungus and then it went away within a week after the tank was set up. Iv never had a single mushroom grow. Is this good or bad? Is my tank ready for dart frogs?


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

It is typical for a new tank to get an initial fungus burst that then dies off. Mushrooms may or may not happen. They tend to pop up here and there for me. As long as you are done making major tank modifications, and the fungus/mold has died down, then you should be ok for your frogs.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you seeded the viv with springs and/or isopods? I'm a big fan of doing this, even for strict terraria as they will serve as the 'janitorial crew' of the vivarium to help keep fungal/mold growth in check. If you're going to seed, I suggest you do so a couple weeks before adding frogs to help establish a good population in the tank. Frogs will mow down springs pretty quickly- I know my azureus do!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info everyone! A friend of mine gave me a full sandwich bag of coconut fiber from his matured terrarium and that had lots of springs and isopods and other good little bacteria and bugs. So my tank is seeded. I added the bag of coco fiber he gave me like 3+ weeks ago.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

just to be sure i would add a full culture of springs.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I just want to point out that the "he" you are speaking about may be a she. 
Tank looks nice.


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

:?: :? what are you talking about pork


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think she's trying to say terrarium_man_ might be a girl (right, Kristy?) :lol: 

Kristy does bring up a good point though, most of us probably tend to assume people on this board are male (quite the opposite with a lot of other forums I visit).


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

terariumman is a guy i talk to him on yahoo messanger all the time and i seen a pick of him.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

That may be true

But

I am sure that Terrariumman would know if the friend was a female or male. 

Terrariumman said

""A friend of mine gave me a full sandwich bag of coconut fiber from his matured terrarium and that had lots of springs and isopods and other good little bacteria and bugs. So my tank is seeded. I added the bag of coco fiber he gave me like 3+ weeks ago.""


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

porkchop48 said:


> I just want to point out that the "he" you are speaking about may be a she.
> Tank looks nice.


Oops. I didn't know that your where a she. SORRY. porckchop48 was the one that gave me the coco fiber stuff with all the pods and stuff. I'm a he not a she. Hey porkchop48, can you give me a link to your terrarium plz? Sorry!


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo.  i got it now.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

See now it all make sense. everyone seems to think I am a he. 
My screen named was picked cause I have a bulldog named porkchop.
I would love to give you a link to see some of my pictures but being the computer illerate genius that I am I do not have one. But I do have a few pics in my gallery of a few of my frogs.
I just asked hubby for a camera for christmas though. I have a whole frogs room set up ( not nearly as nice as some of the other people here ) but I will get pics up soon


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the tank. Are the spring tails like little flies with wings and like to hide under leaves?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

looks good, might need more plants though.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Springtails are tiny white wingless "bugs". They should jump if you blow on them.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

if you can get a good pic of the bug with wings, I'll ID it for you.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

They are too small to take pics of. I have the little white bugs. So i guess i have springtails.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

if they have wings they can not possibly be springtails. springtails (Colemgola) are primitively wingless arthropods, therefore there are no varieties that would have wings. They might be whiteflies. These would leave a white powdery substance on the plant, they are commonly found on landscape plants. Especially the undersides of leaves. Any other description or characteristics you can give?

James


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Leaf soup....MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :mrgreen: This is my favorite dish!! :mrgreen: 
























:mrgreen:


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update pics of the terrarium. I added more leaves.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking good- I'd say you need more plants in the foreground, especially low-lying ground cover. Leaf litter is always appreciated!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! What kind of plants should i put? Can you list a few good ones you think is good?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

try any plant from http://www.springvalleytropicals.com they have good plants and i have heard many good things about them, i think one of the members owns it.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

frogsoftheworld said:


> try any plant from http://www.springvalleytropicals.com they have good plants and i have heard many good things about them, i think one of the members owns it.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Is Golfodulcean dart frog (Phyllobates vittatus) for $39.99 a good price?


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

not sure :? but i think it is. :?:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Ha ha, Tapatio! Good stuff.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

what if your pump needs maintenance ull have to rip it out of the ground?


----------



## BloodyTomFlint (May 4, 2008)

I know this thread has been dead for quite some time but is there any update? I just started a 10 gallon myself and I would like to know how this one came out.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! Well, I'm back. This tank was taken down a long while ago. But I'm setting up a new and much better one. :mrgreen: Will give you the link of the new diary when I get it going.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a link to the new diary like I promised.
parts-construction/topic43002.html#p314964


----------

